# I need hamster help!!



## Abbiiiixhere (Aug 30, 2019)

My hamster is 1 year old, he is a long haired Syrian.
Recently he has been getting really saggy/has ALOT of extra skin, and his fur seems to be thinning.
I have also noticed birthmark-looking patches have appeared all over his body?? 
can someone help and maybe tell me what’s wrong?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He really needs to see a Vet.

None of what you describe would be normal.

How old is he?


----------



## Abbiiiixhere (Aug 30, 2019)

Rafa said:


> He really needs to see a Vet.
> 
> None of what you describe would be normal.
> 
> How old is he?


He is just over 1 year old


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree, sounds like he needs to see a vet.
Please get an appointment ASAP as hamsters can go from being in a treatable state to 'it's too late' quickly.


----------



## Abbiiiixhere (Aug 30, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> I agree, sounds like he needs to see a vet.
> Please get an appointment ASAP as hamsters can go from being in a treatable state to 'it's too late' quickly.


Okay thank you! I am in contact with a vet now <3


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Abbiiiixhere said:


> Okay thank you! I am in contact with a vet now <3


Your welcome. Please let us know what the vet says.
I hope he'll be Ok.


----------



## Abbiiiixhere (Aug 30, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> Your welcome. Please let us know what the vet says.
> I hope he'll be Ok.


Will do, thanks


----------



## Abbiiiixhere (Aug 30, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> Your welcome. Please let us know what the vet says.
> I hope he'll be Ok.


The vet has contacted me and is saying it is old age, however I don't think it is, so I don't really know what to do..
I don't think it is because I've been on so many hamster help sites and asking if it's old age, not one person has said that it is old age because they have all been saying that it isn't normal.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Abbiiiixhere said:


> The vet has contacted me and is saying it is old age, however I don't think it is, so I don't really know what to do..
> I don't think it is because I've been on so many hamster help sites and asking if it's old age, not one person has said that it is old age because they have all been saying that it isn't normal.


Do you have other vets you could try? I think the little dude really does need seeing. 
If not hopefully there's more than one vet at the practise, I'd just get an appointment booked for today or tomorrow and try to get the appointment with a hamster savvy vet. 
Good luck.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Abbiiiixhere said:


> The vet has contacted me and is saying it is old age,


No it isn't.

A number of my Syrians lived to over 3 years and a few made 4 years old.

I would try another Vet.


----------

